# question bête Itunes et Ipod Touch



## yoyomc (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question bête ! 

Voilà sur mon pc j'ai pas mal de musique dans un répertoire musique lui-même divisé en sous répertoires par style.

Bref je passe le détail, quand j'ai eu mon apple touch, j'ai crée un nouveau répertoire musique, avec la même arborescence que mon vrai répertoire, puis j'y ai copié dedans toutes les musiques que je voulais mettre dans l'ipod, ensuite j'ai fait ajouter le répertoire dans la bibliothèque.

En clair, ma question est simple, j'ai fait ça car pour moi Itunes synchronise toute ma petite bibliothèque sans possibilité de choisir, alors que mon souhait serait de pouvoir ajouter toutes mes musiques de mon pc, ce qui créérait ainsi une bibliothèque plus grosse que celle de la taille de l'ipod.

Est-ce possible ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (29 Novembre 2008)

J'ai pas trop compris la question, mais en bref = si tu coches "synchroniser la bibliothèque", ça synchronise. Si tu ne coches pas et que tu choisis "gérer la musique manuellement", tu peux transférer ce que tu veux sur ton iPod mais à la main, par glisser-déposer.


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2008)

Et sinon tu te crées une liste de lecture dans iTunes et tu demandes de synchroniser CETTE liste de musique (tout se passe dans iTunes pour gérer ce que tu transfères sur l'iPOD... et surtout pas directement dans les répertoires sur le disque)


----------



## yoyomc (30 Novembre 2008)

merci beaucoup pour vos conseils, du coup je suis en train de tout intégrer via Itunes, par contre je me pose une autre question:

Maintenant je vais me retrouver avec une bibliothèque illisible, et je voudrais organiser mes morceaux dans des listes de lecture.

Je m'explique, sur mon pc j'ai des répertoires par genre, par exemple "ambiance", "ambiance rétro", "disco", etc...

Ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir créer ces mêmes listes de lecture, seulement comment retrouver toutes les chansons du répertoire alors que c'est un vrai fouilli dans ma bibliothèque puisqu'il conserve pas le classement par répertoire et met tout au même endroit.

Mon idée est donc de changer tous les tags des genres des chansons pour ensuite trier par genres pour pouvoir les transférer dans les bonnes listes correspondantes sans avoir à tout faire à la main.

Existe t-il un logiciel gratuit qui permet de faire ça facilement ? En gros je me met dans le sous répertoire "disco" sous windows, puis je sélectionne toutes les chansons de ce répertoire pour leur attribuer le genre "disco" dans leur tag, ce qui fait donc que sous itunes, je pourrais facilement les trier dans mes listes de lecture qui porteront les mêmes noms que les genres des tags des chansons.

Merci de votrez aide


----------



## OlivierTassi (30 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux faire ainsi :
- tu importes toute ta musique disco dans une nouvelle liste que tu nommeras... disco (tu fais par simple glisser/déposer)
- tu sélectionnes tous les éléments de ta liste disco et tu changes le genre en mettant... disco
Tu répètes la manip pour tous tes répertoires.
Ensuite, tu t'apercevras que les tags, c'est pas mal pour faire des listes de lectures intelligentes, les recherches, etc.


----------



## yoyomc (30 Novembre 2008)

hum effectivement je vois, merci, mais là j'ai tout importé, donc mon idée serait plutôt de trouver un logiciel permettant de sélectionner tous les fichiers d'un répertoire (or Itunes) et de changer le tag genre pour tous les fichiers de ce répertoire.

Effectivement, si je ne trouve pas, ta méthode est une bonne idée


----------



## gabilolo (1 Janvier 2009)

Yamipod ne le fait pas


----------

